# My FOTD: Light makeup/Sweet natural Look



## Shenna (Jul 2, 2016)

Heeeey guys! 
So I kind of went for a light makeup look today! It's just kinda chill and more or less natural. It's finally summer (thank god!) and I can _finally_ watch my TV shows. 





Foundation: Laura Mercier Candleglow soft luminous
Eyeliner: Kat Von D Tattoo Liner
Mascara: Marc Jacobs
Eyebrows: Anastasia Dipbrow in Ebony
Highlight: Kat Von D eyeshadow in Thunderstruck (Didn't show up very well on my shitty camera, but I swear it looks sooo beautiful)


----------

